# Part time work for students



## owais999 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am student from pakistan and plan to get a master degree from Near east university. i want to know what are the part time job opportunities for students there in north cyprus.. and can i earn enough to meet my living and accomodation expenses through part time job as i have no financial background and im on my own!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

owais999 said:


> I am student from pakistan and plan to get a master degree from Near east university. i want to know what are the part time job opportunities for students there in north cyprus.. and can i earn enough to meet my living and accomodation expenses through part time job as i have no financial background and im on my own!


I suggest you look at forums that deal with the north (TNRC) most people who use this site live in the Republic of Cyprus ( the south)


----------

